
Walkers don Google cameras to map 2,500 miles of ancient trails - codlet
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2016/mar/05/google-street-view-england-wales-national-trails
======
chippy
Meanwhile, as you wait for Google to do the walking, and stitching and to keep
the images and rights to themselves you and your friends can grab Mapillary on
your phones, do it yourself and get the photos as CC-By-SA for use elsewhere
and use the photos for mapping within OpenStreetMap.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Came to post about Mapillary, happily surprised to see someone else post about
it first :)

------
Animats
55Kg for the spherical capture rig? Google needs to get GoPro to re-engineer
that thing.

~~~
nkurz
I think you might have gone the wrong way in the units conversion. It's around
40 lbs (~20 kg) rather than 55 kg (~120 lbs). This still seems heavier than it
would need to be, but not as absurd. Here's more details about it:
[http://www.techinsider.io/google-street-view-trekker-
snaps-h...](http://www.techinsider.io/google-street-view-trekker-snaps-hard-
to-get-photos-2015-8)

